# Jam night at the Chieftain Hotel



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Someone sent me this video of a bar jam I’ve been a regular at for the past six years. It looks like a compilation recorded over a couple of months. I think I counted five different guitars I was playing. It looks like a lot of it was recorded just before closing time. Some of the players are very happy and their playing shows it. I usually play the first couple of sets when everyone’s on their game.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Looks like fun, thanks for sharing. "Shakey Ground" caught my ear right away as the singer appears naturally talented.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

StevieMac said:


> Looks like fun, thanks for sharing. "Shakey Ground" caught my ear right away as the singer appears naturally talented.


He is a very good singer, really good rythmn guitar as well. That song always gets the crowd up dancing.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2018)

The production of that vid is really good.
Someone spent a lot of time putting that together I imagine.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

laristotle said:


> The production of that vid is really good.
> Someone spent a lot of time putting that together I imagine.


He shows up every once in a while and shoots some video. I’ve talked to him but very briefly. Usually when he shows up I’m on stage or I’ve gone home. He tends to show up late, almost closing time. I tend to go home early.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

What night are those jams, Kerry? Weekly?


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

High/Deaf said:


> What night are those jams, Kerry? Weekly?


Every Thursday. Starts at 9:00 PM and goes until closing. I usually get on stage around 9:30. I like to play early so I get home at a decent hour but the three guys in the house band are really good so I listen to them for a bit before I play. It gives them a chance to play some more complicated songs.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

laristotle said:


> The production of that vid is really good.
> Someone spent a lot of time putting that together I imagine.


Ditto that. Good job!

Was that Nigel Tufnel in the leopardskin?


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

What a party.


----------

